# My Wife and In laws ROCK........



## corjen (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey All, just wanted to show off a little bit......My Wife and Family went in toghether to get a Yoder Smokers 16" Cheyenne for my birthday!!!! I have been eyeballing this for about 6 months!!! I cant wait to get some tasty cow or pig out of this thing!!! I was actually planning to do a brisket on Labor day.


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 31, 2011)

NICE!!!!  that's a deadly birthday present!!  look forward to seeing some QVIEWS soon!!


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 31, 2011)

Corjen,

I would sign up for Smokers Anonymous before you light that baby up!!!

They have a 12 step program!!!


----------



## garyt (Aug 31, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats!!!

Great B'Day Present---The wife & in-laws are definite keepers !!!!!

Bear


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 31, 2011)

congrats on the new smoker..


----------



## rdknb (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice, happy birthday


----------



## venture (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

You should have a lot of fun and good eats from that unit.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats on the Yoder, They're awesome smokers.

Like Bear said, "The wife and in-laws are keepers"

Bring on some Qview


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday and congrats on the new Yoder


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Happy birthday too!


----------



## dtcunni (Sep 1, 2011)

That's awesome man!  Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

Great looking rig!


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 1, 2011)

Happy birthday!! It's good to hear about someone who enjoys and appreciates their in-laws. Mine are some of my favorite people, and I can imagine how awful it must be to not get along with the family of your spouse. Congrats on the smoker and have fun with it!!


----------



## roller (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice!  Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!


----------



## desertlites (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice present, happy B-day.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 1, 2011)

That is SOOO Cool...My Mother-in-Law bought my New Braunsfel for my Birthday, 20 years ago! Greatest Present ever...I miss you Mom!...JJ


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 1, 2011)

W O W    thats a great gift Happy b day


----------



## coacher72 (Sep 15, 2011)

I also offer my congratulations on the Yoder. I know you'll love it. I wouldn't trade mine for anything. I have the Wichita model. Once you get the hang of it and learn how to regulate the heat and smoke you'll love it even more. I use lump charcoal and wood splits in mine. I also purchased a charcoal basket which has allowed me to use the minion method more efficiently. Maybe you have one already. I place the wood splits between the basket and the wall of the firebox where the opening to the cooking chamber is located. Before learning this trick on this forum I was using twice as many splits and it was harder to get and maintain that thin blue smoke everyone talks about.

Congrats again


----------



## corjen (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey All, just wanted to show off a little bit......My Wife and Family went in toghether to get a Yoder Smokers 16" Cheyenne for my birthday!!!! I have been eyeballing this for about 6 months!!! I cant wait to get some tasty cow or pig out of this thing!!! I was actually planning to do a brisket on Labor day.


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 31, 2011)

NICE!!!!  that's a deadly birthday present!!  look forward to seeing some QVIEWS soon!!


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 31, 2011)

Corjen,

I would sign up for Smokers Anonymous before you light that baby up!!!

They have a 12 step program!!!


----------



## garyt (Aug 31, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats!!!

Great B'Day Present---The wife & in-laws are definite keepers !!!!!

Bear


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 31, 2011)

congrats on the new smoker..


----------



## rdknb (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice, happy birthday


----------



## venture (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

You should have a lot of fun and good eats from that unit.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats on the Yoder, They're awesome smokers.

Like Bear said, "The wife and in-laws are keepers"

Bring on some Qview


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday and congrats on the new Yoder


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Happy birthday too!


----------



## dtcunni (Sep 1, 2011)

That's awesome man!  Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

Great looking rig!


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 1, 2011)

Happy birthday!! It's good to hear about someone who enjoys and appreciates their in-laws. Mine are some of my favorite people, and I can imagine how awful it must be to not get along with the family of your spouse. Congrats on the smoker and have fun with it!!


----------



## roller (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice!  Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!


----------



## desertlites (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice present, happy B-day.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 1, 2011)

That is SOOO Cool...My Mother-in-Law bought my New Braunsfel for my Birthday, 20 years ago! Greatest Present ever...I miss you Mom!...JJ


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 1, 2011)

W O W    thats a great gift Happy b day


----------



## coacher72 (Sep 15, 2011)

I also offer my congratulations on the Yoder. I know you'll love it. I wouldn't trade mine for anything. I have the Wichita model. Once you get the hang of it and learn how to regulate the heat and smoke you'll love it even more. I use lump charcoal and wood splits in mine. I also purchased a charcoal basket which has allowed me to use the minion method more efficiently. Maybe you have one already. I place the wood splits between the basket and the wall of the firebox where the opening to the cooking chamber is located. Before learning this trick on this forum I was using twice as many splits and it was harder to get and maintain that thin blue smoke everyone talks about.

Congrats again


----------

